
The Bicameral Codebase: Better architecture for mobile apps - JakeSc
http://engineering.life360.com/engineering/2017/11/04/mobile-data-at-scale/
======
JakeSc
This post is a high-level intro of the two-part architecture we are using for
our mobile app. Feedback welcome.

